# WSM and ash?



## richlife (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey, newbie member here.  In another forum, a member mentioned that the WSM has some problem with ash getting on the cooking meat due to the inline updraft from coals to vent.  I'm considering buying a smoker (I have a Weber Genesis propane grill) and am wondering how pervasive this problem is.  

I'm also open to suggestions on alternative smokers, but several things have pointed me to the Smokey Mountain:  it's VERY popular, it has a really good reputation, it's a Weber, I have somewhat limited space, I want reasonable portability (pick up and carry isn't a concern), it's much more convenient for me to keep a smoker alongside my grill.  I guess those are the main things.

I'm watching craigslist constantly since at this point money IS an issue (but not enough for me to go cheaper and more inconvenient just to save $50).  The best new price I've found is $239 at aimtofind.com -- I got my Genesis from them recently.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 28, 2010)

I have never had any ash issues with the WSM.

good luck with your purchase


----------



## phrogs4ever (Apr 28, 2010)

Before lifting the lid of the top, open the access door first.  Any pressure in the smoker will be released before you pull the lid and minimize the upward rush of air (and ash).  This is common to vertical type smokers.


----------



## reichl (Apr 28, 2010)

If you get the newer model WSM (has themo on lid) it should not be a problem because weber increased the size of the water pan. I don't see how ash could get around the water pan and it has not been a problem for me at all.


----------



## caveman (Apr 28, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, Richlife.  You should head over to the "Roll Call" area & introduce yourself so that folks here know who they are talking to & we get to know you a little better as well.  That way you will get that special greeting we give all the new members.  After signing up, you deserve it.  

Now, as a newly WSM 22.5 owner, I can tell you, there is no problem with ash updraft on my food when opening the lid.  The only time ash starts rustling is when I open the side door & drop a piece of chunk in the middle of the coals.  (I was experimenting to see what would happen.)  With a pair of long tongs & proper chunk placement, without disturbing the coals, there is no ash updraft.  Now, I invested in a pair of long tongs just for this reason as this is my hobby & I am an enthusiast of sorts.  However, you won't regret your purchase of the WMD, (wait, is that Weapon of Mass destruction?), I mean WSM.  It is a fine smoker.  I hope this info helps & please, don't forget to stop over in "Roll Call" & introduce your self.


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 28, 2010)

..... Weapon of *MEAT* Destruction! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I have the 22.5" WSM and have not had any ash issues at all. It just works well and hold's temps awesomely. You will not be dissapointed if you get one.


----------



## richlife (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the helpful responses folks -- they make sense to me.  I would love to get one of the new WSMs -- it's nice to know about the water pan size increase.  Caveman, I chose your response to reply to so that I could say, "I'm on my way!"  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I was in a rush yesterday and really wanted to ask my question.  So I'm off to Roll Call.  

But one more question.  I've seen criticism of the new WSM 22.5 because of improper air feed to the coals.  Like it hard to keep the coals going and the recommendations were to go with the 18/5.  Despite seeing much advice here, I think the 18.5 will be big enough for me, but I generally agree that 22.5 is better than looking back with regret.  thanks, again Rich


----------



## ak1 (Apr 29, 2010)

An issue also could be the fuel used. Briquettes put out much more ash than lump charcoal does.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 29, 2010)

I have not heard of any issues with the 22.5" like you mention.

I have a 18.5", and it does exactly what I need,  heck I am even doing  a couple competitions with it and my 22.5" kettle this summer.  I was thinking about getting a couple 22.5" models to do some catering but that would have been to feed alot of folks.  The 18.5" takes good care of me, my family, and friends.


----------



## richlife (Apr 29, 2010)

OH!  Now THAT's especially helpful.  I always used briquettes before and know how much ash they produce.  Based on what I've learned recently, I was planning to try lump when I can.

BTW, AK1 -- got a grill?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Rich


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 29, 2010)

I believe some of the early 22.5" models had an issue with the number and size of holes in the charcoal ring, and there are aftermarket rings you can buy. But my understanding is that Weber redesigned the ring since then to allow better air flow. I just bought mine recently and have no problems with keeping a fire going. I use a mix of Royal Oak briquets and Royal Oak lump - approx. 2/3 briquets to 1/3 lump., and I can get 12+ hrs. out of a level full ring, and not have the ash get up to the vents.

If you have the $$ I would get the 22.5" myself, but that's just me. I would rather have the space and choose not to use it, than not have the space when I need it.


----------



## rickw (Apr 29, 2010)

I have not encountered the updraft problem either. As far as using briquettes; I use Stumps briquettes all the time and don't run into any ash problems on long cooks.


----------



## shooter1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have not run into this problem either and I mainly use Stubbs briquettes, and also use lump now and then.


----------



## integritybbq (Apr 29, 2013)

I have the 22 WSM, did two smokes 1 with prime lump and one with lump and Stubbs charcoal, no ash issue at all.  I actually raked charcoal during the last one and still no issue related to ash.


----------

